# دعوة للنقاش: ترسية المشاريع وشركات المقاولات



## ابوصـــــالح (3 أكتوبر 2009)

لفت نظري مقال رائع في جريدة الرياض السعودية للكاتب عبدالعزيز القراري
يفتح المقال النقاش حول1- طرق ترسية المشاريع للشركات و 2- استفادة الشركات المرسى عليها المشروع من التسهيلات البنكية في معزل عن المنفذ الحقيقي للمشروع، 3- كما يتعرض المقال للقيم الخيالية للمشاريع والتي ينفذ المشروع بما نسبته 10% منها مع نسبة الربح للمقاول المنفذ 4- اثارة الوضع المادي للشركات ووصفه بالضعيف 5- مشاكل مستقبلية على وشك الحدوث

اترككم مع المقال ثم لنا حديث

تسهيلات بنكية على السمعة تنذر بأزمة مالية جديدة
الرياض - عبدالعزيز القراري
حذر خبير اقتصادي سعودي من تورط شركات مقاولات عملاقة في ديون ضخمة مع بنوك محلية، مشيراً إلى أن شركات المقاولات السعودية بالغت بشكل غير مدروس في الحصول على تسهيلات مالية. 

ووصف النظام المالي لبعض شركات المقاولات بالضعيف، مرجعاً ذلك بسبب موظفيها "الأجانب" الذين من الممكن لهم التلاعب بتلك الحسابات لصالحهم والتأثير على الوضع المالي للشركات الوطنية. 

وبين المستشار الاقتصادي خالد الحميضان: أن هذه الشركات المتوقع تعثرها عن سداد مستحقات البنوك بلغت الحد المسموح به من البنوك، مشيراً إلى أن شركة واحدة من بين الشركات تجاوز مجموع الأموال الحاصلة عليها من البنوك ال" 9 "مليارات ريال من بنك واحد. 

وقال الحميضان "إن بعض شركات المقاولات ما إن تحصل على قرض من بنك إلا وتتقدم بطلب تسهيلات من بنك آخر، حتى لو كان حديث التأسيس، مستغلة نظام منح التسهيلات على السمعة وهذا بند معروف ومتداول في البنوك. 

وأوضح أن شركات المقاولات ستكون هي أكثر الشركات تعثراً عن السداد كونها انفتحت كثيراً على البنوك من جهة الاقتراض بضمان المشاريع التي تقوم بتنفيذها، موضحاً أن غالبية المشاريع التي تفوز بها بعقود يتم تنفيذها من قبل شركات أخرى من الباطن وهي من يقوم بالاستفادة من التسهيلات على أساس أن المشاريع الضخمة التي تنفذها هي للدولة. 

وتابع إن النظام المالي المحلي تسيطر على غالبيته فئات من الأجانب سواء في البنوك أو في الشركات الكبرى ما يشكل تهديداً كبيراً على النظام المالي ككل، ناصحاً بضرورة أخذ التدابير اللازمة قبل وقوع أزمات مالية مشابهة لأزمة مجموعتي سعد و القصيبي التي لم تحدث بسبب الأزمة العالمية كما يروج له وإنما بسبب التلاعب بالحسابات الخاصة بهذه الشركتين من قبل أجانب على حد تعبيره. 

وكشف الحميضان ل"الرياض" أن غالبية البنوك السعودية قد استهلكت حدها الائتماني لدى مؤسسة النقد، مشدداً على أن البنوك ارتكبت مخاطر عالية وسط ظروف مالية غامضة تتطلب منها أخذ الحيطة والحذر وليس العكس. 

وشدد على أهمية عدم المبالغة في ترسية المشاريع الحكومية على عدد محدود من المقاولين بشكل مباشر، مؤكداً أن بعض هذه الشركات التي تحصل على المشاريع بهذه الطريقة تقوم بدورها بترسيتها على آخرين من الباطن نظراً لارتباطها بأكثر من مشروع وبمبالغ عالية وتجد من ينوب عنها في التنفيذ بأقل التكاليف. 

وبين أن هذا الأمر سيخلق كثيراً من المشكلات المالية بين الشركاء والبنوك حيث أن الشركة السعودية التي تحصل على المشروع تتقدم بطلب تسهيلات وحينها لا تستطيع الشركات الأخرى الحصول على تسهيلات لنفس المشروع فتكمن الورطة حينئذٍ عندما تتأخر وزارة المالية عن صرف مستحقات الشركات لأي سبب من الأسباب. 

وتوقع أن تواجه إحدى شركات المقاولات العاملة في المملكة بطريقة الاستثمار الأجنبي لمشكلة بمثل هذا النوع حيث إن الأخيرة تتضامن مع إحدى الشركات السعودية لإنشاء عدد 46 مبنى بمساحة إجمالية إنشاء 250 ألف م2 بمبلغ1.5 مليار، وقد تم منح ذلك العمل لها كمقاول من الباطن، علماً أن الشركة السعودية وقعت عقد المشروع مع الحكومة بقيمة إجمالية تبلغ 10 مليارات ريال.
المصدر http://www.alriyadh.com/2009/10/03/article463670.html


تعليق على السريع

طرق ترسية المشاريع تحتاج الى اعادة نظر ووكالة تصنيف المقاولين تحتاج الى تفعيل اكبر وتحتاج الى خبراء والى دعم مادي حتى تقوم بوظيفتها وتحقق اهدافها كما ينبغي، كما دراسة الوضع المادي للشركات قبل الترسية وبنود العقد المتعلقة بتسليم المشروع لمقاول من الباطن تحتاج الى اعادة نظر كذلك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 أكتوبر 2009)

والله يا أبو صالح، هذا هو عين الواقع
يعني كثير من الشركات حسب المثل القائل"من برة هله هله ومن جوه يعلم الله"
ترسية العقود حسب أقل الأسعار مصيبة، والله كثيرا ما نواجه منافسات من شركات على مشاريع بأقل من التكلفة،وبعد فترة من بداية العمل تبدأ مشاكل السيولة وتأثيراتها، ويستمر التأخير لسنوات
أما عن أسس التصنيف ومتاهاتها فحدث ولا حرج، فوالله هناك شركات لا تستحق الدرجة الرابعة تجدها مصنفة ثانية
فهل من يستجيب لهذه المقترحات؟ نأمل ذلك


----------



## خالد قدورة (10 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز يستحق المناقشة


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 أكتوبر 2009)

من النقاط التي يجب أخذها عند ترسية المشاريع هي حذف العروض الغير متزنة:
هي العروض التي تحتوي أحد البندين الآتيين:
√ العروض الغير متزنة رياضياً A mathematically unbalanced bids:هي العروض التي يكون فيها سعر أحد البنود في المشروع والتي تم إعدادها من قبل المقاول أو من يمثله، لا تعكس في الحقيقة التكاليف الفعلية المتوقعة لبنود المشروع، بذلك يتم توزيع التكاليف على المشروع بأكمله لكي يخدماً هدفاً معيناً للعطاء. ويلجأ المقاولين إلى هذا الأسلوب لسببين هما:
´الإستفادة من مستخلص القيمة المالية للبند المرتفع السعر في تمويل المشروع و إذ يقوم بإستخدام موارده المالية في بداية تنفيذ المشروع حتى يتم دفع المستخلص نظير هذا البند ويوظف ذلك المستخلص في إستكمال المشروع وتجعله في وضع مادي جــــــــيد 
( Positive Cash Flow Position).
´أكتشاف خطأ في العطاء وهذا ينطبق على عطاءات المشاريع التي بها جداول حصر للكميات مثل أعمال حفر وردم.
√ العروض الغير متزنة مادياً A materially unbalanced bids:هي العروض التي تقل قيمتها المالية بكثير عن التكلفة التقديرية للمشروع مما يثير الشك حول فهم أو إمكانية المقاول لتنفيذ المشروع.
أن كانت أغلب القوانين نصت على رفض العروض الغير متزنة مادياً 
A materially unbalanced bids لكن لم تنص صراحة على رفض العروض الغير متزنة رياضياً A mathematically unbalanced bidsمع ما قد يسببه هذا النوع من مشاكل ومخاطر نذكر منها:
مخاطر المالك:
← قد يقوم المقاول بتنفيذ البند المرتفع التكلفة التي عادة يكون في بداية المشروع و يدفع له المستخلص نظير هذا البند ثم يتنصل من إنهاء المشروع.
← نظير بند مرتفع السعر يوجد بند أخر منخفض السعر في جدول الكميات للمشروع نفسه لو قام المقاول بعدم تنفيذ البند المنخفض أو تنفيذه بطريقة لا تتطابق مع المواصفات فأن الخصم لا يكون في صالح المالك.
مخاطر المقاول: 
← قيام المالك بحذف البند المرتفع السعر من العقد المبرم وتنفيذه عن طريق مستخدميه أو عن طريق مقاول أخر.
← تعديل كميات البنود التعاقدية بزيادة كمية بعض البنود الأخرى وتخفيض كمية البند المرتفع السعر.
 كل مما ذكر لا يكون في صالح تنفيذ المشروع بأي حال من الأحوال، ويمكن أن يكون عدم إحتواء اللوائح على رفض العروض الغير متزنة رياضياً A mathematically unbalanced bids إلى عدم وجود قانون يحدد طريقة توزيع الربح للمقاول بالعطاءات.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا للاخ عبدالرحمن على تفاعله وهذا ليس بغريب عليه فهو دائما يعقب تعقيبات مفيده وان قصرت

شكرا للاخ خالد على اطراءه للموضوع واستحقاقه للمناقشة

شكرا لـ رمزة الزبير على المداخلة المفيدة جدا والتي تثري الموضوع بقوة


ترسية المشاريع مشاكل مزمنة في عالم صناعة التشييد، ايجاد حلول لها، تتناسب مع واقع المقاولين وواقع الاجراءات والقوانين والذين ينقصهما الكثير من التطوير، يعتبر صعبا اذا ما استمر التكسر في العلاقات وعدم تظافر الجهود لهدف خدمة المال العام

الكثير من الشركات العملاقة اتجهت الى عدم اعتماد تصنيف المقاولين المعتمد من وكالة تصنيف المقاولين التابع لوزارة الشؤون البلدية والقروية والاكتفاء به كمدخل لبداية عملية تأهيل المقاولين لديهم، والسبب ان التصنيف واجراءاته وما نتج عنه في السنوات الماضية لا يعتبر محفزا قويا للمؤسسات والشركات لاعتماده.
فتارة تشوبه الكثير من الاتهامات، وتارة عدم المصداقية واخرى التعقيد .. خلاف ان الاسس التي قام عليها تتطلب زيارات ميدانية للمقاولين الراغبين في التصنيف ومتابعتهم للوقوف على امكانياتهم ولكن للاسف الظاهر انه من الصعب بمكان عمل هذا الجهد بشكل مركزي ومن ادارة ليس لديها فروع في المناطق والامكانيات محدودة

يقولون اذا اردت ان تطاع فالطلب المستطاع، هل تنطبق هذه المقولة على وكالة تصنيف المقاولين، هل الحل هو طلب مبلغ مالي من طالب التصنيف او اخذ نسبة من قيمة المشاريع التي يقوم بها لصالح تطوير الوكالة (ربما تكون النسبة 0.001% او اقل او اكثر؟ وهل يأمن المقاولين الانصاف والنزاهة عند التقييم؟ وهل يمارس المقاولين اخلاق المهنة عند التقديم ويبتعدوا عن الاغراء والرشوات وخلافها؟

كيف نصل الى الحل؟ هل علينا ان نلجأ الى الجواب الذي ملينا تكراره وهو التوعية والتوعية والتوعية؟ هل نجعل خلف كل رقيب رقيب؟ هل نأتي بفريق محايد يقوم بالعملية ويكون خلف الستار ومن في الواجهة لا يعلموا بمن يقيم؟ هل نستخدم التعمية على المعاملة فالمقيم لا يعلم اي شركة هو يقيم ولا يعلم مع من يتعامل وبالتالي يكون التقييم موضوعي؟ هل نبني قواعد ثابتة للتقييم ونستخدم الحاسوب للوصول الى الحيادية؟

كل ما سبق تساؤلات من بين ثناياها قد نصل الى الحل ... ولكن هل هناك من يتبنى هذا المشروع ويدعمه لدى الوزارة المعنية؟

اترك لكم المجال للنقاش


----------



## رمزة الزبير (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر لابو صالح على الشكر و أؤكد أن أغلب المقاولين يملكون ثقافة لا بأس بها في مجال المقاولات إلا أن هذه الثقافة لا تتحول إلى سلوك مهني بدليل عند إستلام بعض المقاولين لمستندات العطاء يظهرون رغبتهم في تنفيذ العمل بأعلى درجات الجودة ما أن يتم التعاقد وتسليم الموقع ويبدأ العمل بالمشروع تنقلب الأمور رأساً على عقب ويكشر المقاول على أنيابه ويحاول التنصل من مسئولياته بحجة أنه لم يحقق أي ربح بالمشروع مع تأكيدنا الدائم على وجود عدد من المقاولين الشرفاء ولنعود إلى صلب الموضوع هو ترسية المشاريع ونذكر أحد النقاط التي يجب ان تراعي عند الترسية وهي:
إستبعاد عرض الشركة التي لديها حجم تعاقدات كبير:
نبرر ذلك بأن بعض المقاولين يقومون بالتعاقد على مجموعة مشاريع في وقت واحد ولكن ذلك المقاول لا يقوم بالشروع فيها جميعاً في وقت واحد بل يماطل بجميع الوسائل حتى يقوم بإنهاء مشروع بمشروع وذلك لمحدودية عمالته وآلياته وحجم المشاريع أصبح يفوق إمكانياته وقد نص نظام المنافسات والمشتريات الحكومية السعودية الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م58) وتاريخ 4/9/1427هـ في مادته (23) على الآتي:
(( يجوز للجنة فحص العروض التوصية باستبعاد أي عرض من العروض من المنافسة حتى لو كان أقل العروض سعراً ، إذا تبين أن لدى صاحب العرض عدداً من المشاريع ورأت اللجنة أن حجم التزاماته التعاقدية قد أصبح مرتفعاً على نحو يفوق قدراته المالية أو الفنية بما يؤثر على تنفيذه لالتزاماته التعاقدية ، وفي هذه الحالة تتفاوض مع العطاء الذي يليه وفقاً لقواعد التفاوض المحددة في هذا النظام)).


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*ونذكر أحد النقاط التي يجب ان تراعي عند الترسية وهي:*
تحديد شكلية جلسة فض المظاريف (علنية أو سرية).
بعض الشركات تقوم بفتح العروض الفنية ويقتصر فتح مظاريف العروض المالية على العروض المقبولة فنياً ،حيث نص القانون المصري رقم (89) لسنة 1998م بخصوص إصدار قانون تنظيم المناقصات والمزايدات في مادته رقم (10):
_(( تقدم العطاءات في مظروفين مغلقين أحدهما للعرض الفني والآخر للعرض_ _المالي، ويقتصر فتح مظاريف العروض المالية على العروض المقبولة فنياً وذلك كله_ _وفقاً للقواعد والإجراءات التي تبينها اللائحة التنفيذية))._


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مقال مهم في ذات الموضوع

جريدة عكاظ، الكاتب فارس القحطاني

أكد لـ«عكاظ» وكيل أمين منطقة الرياض لشؤون بلديات المنطقة المهندس أحمد التويجري، وجود 107 مشاريع متأخرة تابعة للبلديات من أصل 691 مشروعا، بقيمة وصلت إلى 616 مليون ريال من إجمالي قيمة المشاريع المقدرة بنحو 2.86 مليار ريال. وأوضح التويجري أن هذه المشاريع تتضمن سفلتة للشوارع والطرق، الرصف والإنارة وتصريف السيول، وبناء المباني الخدمية، مرجعا أسباب تأخرها إلى زيادة عدد المشاريع التي ينفذها المقاول الواحد والتي تكون أكبر من إمكانياته المادية والفنية والإدارية. وأفاد وكيل أمين منطقة الرياض أن الأمانة أوجدت حلا للقضاء على تأخرها يتمثل في عدم إعطاء المقاول مشاريع إضافية إلى التي في عهدته، لافتا في الوقت ذاته إلى أن بعض الشركات المنفذة لتلك المشاريع تعاني من بعض المشاكل الإدارية أو المالية.وذكر أن بعض المقاولين غير قادرين على تحديد الجدول الزمني لتنفيذ المشاريع التي في عهدته أو تنظيم العمل بها لعدم وصول المواد الضرورية للعمل، مما يتطلب تدخل الأمانة في سرعة وصول المواد الضرورية كي ينهي المقاول مشروعه.

---------------------
تعليق الجهه الحكومية الواحدة ممكن ان تتعرف على حجم مشاريعها مع نفس المقاول، ولكن كيف لها ان تعرف حجم مشاريعه مع جهات اخرى؟؟؟؟ عجبي


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مقال جديد يستحق القراءه في ذات الموضوع

جريدة الوطن .. الكاتب عبدالله صادق دحلان

الرابــــــــــــــــط

قراءه شيقة للجميع .. وفي انتظار التعليقات


----------



## خالد قدورة (2 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز للمناقشة


----------



## ريهان حسن (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الزملاء الاعزاء جزاكم الله خيرا على كل التعليقات والمناقشات وانا زميلة وعضوة جديدة منضمه للملتقى واقوم بعمل دراسة ماجيستير فى هذه المشكله ((مشاكل البت والترسيه)) هذا نظرا لمعايشتى المشكله واقعيا وعمليا
واعلم جيدا النتائج المترتية على هذه المشكله و اود لو انال من خبراتكم الفياضة فى هذا الموضوع
مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اهلا بك ريهان حسن في ملتقى المهندسين ونتطلع لمشاركاتك الفعالة

اتمنى ان تفيضي علينا بفيض ما توصلت اليه من بحث ودراسة على الاقل حول الدراسات السابقه والدواعي التي جعلتك تبحثين هذا الموضوع المهم
فلا يفتى ومالك في المدينة


----------



## المهندس أبوتركي (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ابا صالح...ومن هيروت وات نحييكم
ولنا الشرف في الأنظمام الى هذا الصرح الهندسى
والمشاركة المتواضعة معكم في هذا الملتقى الطيب
واشكرك لطرح هذا الموضوع المهم...
ولي عودة على هذا الموضوع بالذات من وجهة نظر
جهة مشرفة على المقاولين وبالتالي عاينت عن كثب
جهات الضعف لدى المقاول ونقاط القصور في بعض
العقود الحكومية خاصة ان ذلك يتعلق بدراستي الحالية
والله الموفق


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليك ورحمةالله وبركاته

اهلاوسهلا والله بابي تركي ... واهلا بجامعة هيريوت وات وطلابها

اسعدني كثيرا مشاركتك معنا في هذا الملتقى ونرحب فيك ايما ترحيب فأنت من المهندسين ذوي الخبرة الطويلة ورجل من الله عليك بالجمع بين الخبره العملية والعلمية
ونحن في انتظار مشاركتك الفعاله في هذا الموضوع وغيره، فلا تتأخر علينا


----------



## المهندس أبوتركي (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*قال إن أرقام الميزانية تعكس مكانة الاقتصاد السعودي.. المهندس ناصر المطوع ل"الرياض "*

*صناعة المقاولات تشكو الاضطهاد وتلكؤ بعض الوزارات وتطالب بتطبيق نظام «الفدك» العالمي*






المهندس ناصر المطوع
الرياض – فهد الثنيان
أكد المهندس ناصر بن محمد المطوع رئيس مجلس إدارة مجموعة شركات سمامة القابضة أن ميزانية هذا العام جاءت وسط فرحة البلاد بعودة سلطان الخير وسلمان الوفاء وفي بداية عام هجري جديد سائلاً الله تعالى أن يعيده على بلادنا بكل خير وأن يحفظ لها قادتها الأوفياء وعلى رأسهم خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك الحكيم الصالح وأردف بأن إعلان ميزانية الدولة للعام المالي 1430-1431ه بهذه الأرقام القياسية في حجم الإنفاق يعكس متانة الاقتصاد السعودي وقدرته على مجارات أقوى الأنظمة الاقتصادية في ظل الانكماش الذي يمر به الاقتصاد العالمي؛ وذلك بفضل القراءة الدقيقة والسياسة الاقتصادية المتزنة التي تنتهجها المملكة؛ والخطط التنموية الهادفة لتطوير واستمرار النمو الاقتصادي السعودي متجسدا ذلك في دعم البنى التحتية وتطوير القدرات البشرية وأكمل بأن اعتماد الميزانية الجديدة لبرامج ومشاريع تزيد تكاليفها الإجمالية 260 مليار ريال للعام الحالي مقارنة ب 225مليار ريال لميزانية العام الماضي يؤكد مضي المملكة في تحقيق تنمية شاملة ومستدامة متخذة من الإنفاق العام حافزاً لدعم النشاط الاقتصادي وتوجيه الموارد نحو الاستخدامات التي تحقق أقصى المنافع والعائدات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ؛وأكد المهندس المطوع أن ما تمر به المملكة من استقرار اقتصادي على الرغم ما يمر به العالم من تدهور اقتصادي يتيح أعظم الفرص الاستثمارية لرجال الأعمال والقطاع الخاص وعامل جاذب للاستثمارات الأجنبية الأخرى وعن ميزانية هذا العام ودعمها لقطاع المقاولات قال إن أرقام الميزانية والرغبة الصادقة لدى ولاة الأمر في صرفها بما يرفع من مستوى معيشة المواطن السعودي تتيح فرصة جيدة لجميع الجهات الحكومية لتشجيع قطاع المقاولات والعمل على دعمه بكل الوسائل وان من خير الوسائل هو استكمال تنفيذ قرارات مجلس الوزراء رقم 23 في 17/1/1428ه . والعمل على صرف الدفعة المقدمة لجميع المقاولين وبدون استثناء وبالنسبة القصوى المحددة في القرار كذلك تطبيق نظام الفدك العالمي الذي أشار إليه القرار حيث أنه مطبق ومجرب عالمياً وفي بعض الدول العربية مثل لبنان والأردن والإمارات والمغرب وأضاف بأننا لا زلنا ننتظر من وزارة التجارة تنفيذ الفقرة في القرار التي نصها ( بالرفع بشأن إنشاء صندوق تمويل المقاولين من أجل إيجاد مصدر تمويل يساعد على دعم قطاع المقاولات الحيوي أسوة بالقطاعات الاقتصادية الأخرى كالمزارعين الذين يمولهم البنك الزراعي والصناعيين الذين يمولهم صندوق التنمية الصناعية والعقاريين الذين يمولهم صندوق التنمية العقارية ) متأملاً أن تبادر وزارة التجارة والصناعة تنفيذ الفقرة 18 من القرار المذكور التي طلبت منها ( إعداد دراسة حيال إنشاء لجنة وطنية لقطاع البناء والتشييد والرفع للمقام السامي في شأن ذلك ) وتابع المهندس المطوع إلى أنه يلزم التنويه إلى أهمية قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 155 في 5/6/1429ه القاضي بتعويض المقاولين نتيجة ارتفاع الأسعار في السنوات الأخيرة حيث من الملاحظ ان بعض الوزارات لم تتجاوب بتعويض المقاولين وتتلكأ في تنفيذ التوجيهات السامية بهذا الشأن . وهذا مما يعيق نمو القطاع ولا يخدم المصلحة العامة منوهاً إلى ان صناعة المقاولات هي أم الصناعات بحسب حديثه مضيفاً وبدون قطاع مقاولات قوي فإن التنمية ستكون صعبة وبطيئة للغاية . وان حجم ميزانيات المملكة والخطط الخمسية الطموحة يؤمل ان تفرز شركات مقاولات عملاقة تبني البلاد وتتخطى الحدود لتصدر هذه الصناعة فتكون رافداً للدخل الوطني بمشيئة الله خاصة وأننا نرى ما تجنيه أمريكا ودول أوربا وكوريا والصين وغيرها من الدول المتقدمة من مكاسب مادية من وراء عقود المقاولات التي تنفذها شركاتها حول العالم مختتماً بأن على المقاولين السعوديين مسؤولية مراعاة جودة التنفيذ وعدم توريط أنفسهم بمشاريع لا يستطيعون تنفيذها أو تكون فوق طاقاتهم وإمكانياتهم أو خارج تخصصاتهم وعليهم التقدم بأسعار مدروسة ومناسبة والبعد عن المجازفة والمنافسات المحمومة التي تضطرهم إلى التقدم بأسعار متدنية للغاية فيتسببون على أنفسهم بالخسارة وربما الإفلاس والعجز عن التنفيذ ، الأمر الذي يضر بمصلحة البلاد ويحرم المواطنين من المشاريع الحيوية التي هم بأمس الحاجة إليها . 







اعمال انشائية في احد المواقع


----------



## ياسر أبوعبدو77 (28 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مهم قابل للنقاش وشكرا للأعضاء الذين علقوا وأضافوا على الموضوع وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## سعادكو (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جروب نسائي مجتهد لاخذ المشاريع وتسويقها سواء ترسيه او من الباطن ممكن افادتي من الجادين سعادكو 00966530430323


----------



## محمد الجفري (4 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

